# Sortie audio airplay par défaut



## jeromedeuf (13 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais définir ma chaine hifi branchée en airplay (via airport express) comme sortie audio par défaut pour l'ATV. J'en ai marre de devoir aller chercher dans les réglages à chaque fois que je l'allume!

Une idée?


----------



## thefutureismylife (15 Août 2017)

Je crois que tu n'as pas trop le choix pour le moment (peut-être un réglage qui apparaitra lors de la prochaine version).


----------

